# Vaping YAY/Fear NAY



## volcom27101982 (15/6/22)

So its been 2 years since I was here and I have a message for those of you who still think its the end the world. Firstly, Im still vaping. YAY!!!!!!!!!! A massive thank you to all the awesome EcigsSA vapers here who supported me and tolerated my annoying noob excitement for vaping. I never lost that passion. You guys made it stronger. Love you.   Back to the doomsayers. My dad killed himself on June 16 2020. THAT IS THE END OF THE WORLD. I hope you understand the difference now. Get on with your lives. Dont be afraid to live. Stop dragging the rest of us down with you. Wake up. Be adults. And in the future stop think about someone other than yourselves. Fear does that. Its f*#cking selfish. Dont let it win. And remember...were all in this together. Stay healthy. Stay happy. Good luck!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (15/6/22)

volcom27101982 said:


> So its been 2 years since I was here and I have a message for those of you who still think its the end the world. Firstly, Im still vaping. YAY!!!!!!!!!! A massive thank you to all the awesome EcigsSA vapers here who supported me and tolerated my annoying noob excitement for vaping. I never lost that passion. You guys made it stronger. Love you.   Back to the doomsayers. My dad killed himself on June 16 2020. THAT IS THE END OF THE WORLD. I hope you understand the difference now. Get on with your lives. Dont be afraid to live. Stop dragging the rest of us down with you. Wake up. Be adults. And in the future stop think about someone other than yourselves. Fear does that. Its f*#cking selfish. Dont let it win. And remember...were all in this together. Stay healthy. Stay happy. Good luck!


Welcome back and sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/6/22)

It gets easier @volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

